# Isaih's first trade



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

hmmmm waht do u guys think? 
he just sent c spoon to the rockets for moochie norris and john amaechi (who will probably get cut). Do we REALLY need another pg? or does this mean that charlie is gone?!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Beat me to it here, anyway, I got it posted on two other basketball forums first...


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

nykballer, what other sites do u post on?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Is there a link to this trade?


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-knicks-rocketstrade&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

if there isn't another trade in the works (meaning getting rid of ward), then this trade doesnt make sense. great to get rid of 'spoon, but ameachi just to get cut...and norris to be buried behind williams, ward, and eisley. or that means that one of those 3 won't get playing time.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

ameachi comes off the books this year,and Moochie makes 3 mil per year,so hes very tradeable if he doesnt work out. 

i would do anything to get rid of spoon,even if it means having a guy named moochie on the squad


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

what is this gonna do to frank's pt?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

knicks forum on msgnetwork.com and ign basketball...


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

I definately don't think it stops here. Every move Isiah makes is a set up for something else. Im thinking Doleac, Othella, and Ward will be gone before the deadline.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

I know this may sound strange, but this little trade is BIG in my mind. It shows that Isiah has a plan and will do the little things to make us better. I mean, just by this trade,we got rid of an onerous contract without taking one back, and we got a tradeable commodity. 

Layden never made the little trade. He thought that blockbusters would solve all the problems. Sure, sometimes they can, but it is much safer and smarter to take things one at a time and make subtle changes.

Isiah has not proved himself fully yet, but by the first trade, I like the way he and we are headed.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Did Isiah Thomas actually find someone to take Eisley's contract? So he didn't get any minutes during the game (meaning the first half)... I figured "Ok, Frank Williams won the starting job, and Charlie Ward proved to be better. But the fact that he didn't even get any garbage-time minutes led me to believe he's on his way out. They won by 30, and he didn't even get a minute of garbage time.

The fact that the Knicks traded for another PG, and wouldn't even give Eisley garbage time minutes, leads me to believe he's out of NY somehow.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

according to isiah, he said that amaechi will get cut and that mooch can also play sg. as a knick fan im excited about this deal.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Definitely a step in the right direction. 4 PGs is still 2 too many. I'm sure Eisley or Ward are on their way out. 

I agree with BBallfan. The fact that Eisley didn't play at all tonight points to him as the next player on his way out.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

In my opinion this means that ward is gone, and the eisley stays.


I'll say it right here and now, moochie norris sucks.


It seems as though Isiah is trying to acquire a massive amount of expiring contracts, God I hope he gets some good stuff from atlanta.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Most of you are considering that Ward will be the next guy out. In your opinions where can he go and would he get normal PT in other team?


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

Ward would sign with a team in need of outside shooting. Probably a team like the Spurs would like him as a Kerr type player.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> I'll say it right here and now, moochie norris sucks


the same moochie norris who hit a game winning corner three against new york last year? Hes gonna take the backup point and shooting guard role,meaning we wont see eisley at all. Ward might still play backup point,and have moochie at shooting guard. we'll see


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Well Isiah did say he was trying to rebuild the cap. Trust me when I say there will be another trade before the deadline. Eisley/Ward or both will be gone and from what I'm reading Dice maybe a casualty as well.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> Did Isiah Thomas actually find someone to take Eisley's contract? So he didn't get any minutes during the game (meaning the first half)... I figured "Ok, Frank Williams won the starting job, and Charlie Ward proved to be better. But the fact that he didn't even get any garbage-time minutes led me to believe he's on his way out. They won by 30, and he didn't even get a minute of garbage time.
> 
> The fact that the Knicks traded for another PG, and wouldn't even give Eisley garbage time minutes, leads me to believe he's out of NY somehow.


Bless the day when Howard Eisley and his ridiculous contract are banished from New York.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

WOW,the plot thickens...I dont know Mookies game,but he is probably a more tradeable asset than Spoon was....I cant imagine Eisly going anywhere with his skill and contract.

I think Dyss will be gone..Hate to say it as he is truly a warrior,but you just cant gamble on a guy with his medical history..Kind of sad....

Cant imagine Atlanta parting with Rahim for Dyss..Could you??
Would Isiah take on rasheed?
Could we swing a deal involving Kwame Brown and some ugly contracts??

Isiah is a little scarrrrryyy..Hopefully scarryyy good


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> 
> the same moochie norris who hit a game winning corner three against new york last year? Hes gonna take the backup point and shooting guard role,meaning we wont see eisley at all. Ward might still play backup point,and have moochie at shooting guard. we'll see



Yes the same moochie norris who nearly got knocked over a couple a times by Yao Ming passes. The same moochie norris who struggles to shoot 40%, the same moochie norris who shoots 29% from the 3 point line, and plays matador defense.


Have you seen him play much? He is really isn't that good.


If you're a fan I'd really like to know why.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

hes better than weatherspoon and eisley right? 

theres no way he can be that terrible a player as you say and hes still in the league.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> hes better than weatherspoon and eisley right?
> 
> theres no way he can be that terrible a player as you say and hes still in the league.



Eisley I am not sure. Spoon, yes he is.

If there is a place for Jacque Vaughn in the league there is a place for this guy.

In truth I think playing behind Francis and Mobley, player who average a lot of minutes, shielded him from the public eye.


----------



## Phate01 (Jun 6, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/4870.htm 

I thought this was useful to look at but it seems that Thomas was in fact trying to be cleverer than just getting Moochie. Apparently his idea was to re-direct Norris to Cleveland for Darius Miles. Then Ward for Miles was tried and this also was rejected. Cleveland tho decided to take the piss. FW and OH for Darius Miles. All this for a player who is blatantly not in clevelands mind. But there are apparently a few deals in the works involving any one of the PG's who's name is not Frank Williams.


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll try and help yall out with what you can expect from Moochie...

Moochie is great and getting the ball to thr right shooters; he brings a lot of energy when he's on the court; he's a poor shooter whose range goes out to only about 15-18 feet; he's a decent FT shooter; has a tendency to be wild and out of control with the ball, forcing horrible shots or rushing passes; also showed an ability to dribble endlessly while the shot clock was running down. He's a DECENT backup- probably will average around 4-6 ppg and 3-5 apg if given around 18-20 minutes a game...


just my 0.02...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> he's a poor shooter whose range goes out to only about 15-18 feet; he's a decent FT shooter; has a tendency to be wild and out of control with the ball, forcing horrible shots or rushing passes; also showed an ability to dribble endlessly while the shot clock was running down.



Eisley >>> Norris.


----------

